# Satay Pinwheels



## kansasgirl (Jan 18, 2005)

This is another really great party food - great for any happy gathering. It always gets great reviews for being unique.

Satay Pinwheels
1 ts Oil 
1 Onion, finely chopped 
1 Clove garlic, crushed
1 tb Sweet chili sauce
1/2 c Crunchy peanut butter 
3/4 c Coconut milk 
1/4 c Coconut, shredded
1 ts Turmeric 
1 ts cumin, ground 
Puff pastry sheets, defrosted 

Preheat oven to 425F degrees
1.Heat the oil in a medium pan. Add the chopped onion and garlic, cook until soft. 
2.Stir in the turmeric, cumin, chili sauce, crunchy peanut butter and coconut milk. Mix until well combined and thick, then stir in the shredded coconut. Cool the mixture slightly. 
3.Lay out pastry sheets over the work surface and spread the satay sauce evenly over them. 
4.Roll pastry sheets up firmly and evenly. Cut each roll into 12 rounds with a sharp serrated or electric knife. Place the pinwheels on greased baking sheets. Bake for 10-15 minutes or until they are crispy and golden. Serve at once.


----------



## MJ (Feb 1, 2005)

That looks great! I wished I liked shredded Coconut more. Thanks!


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 2, 2005)

kansasgirl,
Can I make these ahead of time, (up to the point of baking them), and refrigerate them and bake them later in the day?


----------



## kansasgirl (Feb 2, 2005)

I don't think that would be a problem as long as they were kept cold so the puff pastry did not lose its ability to 'PUFF'. Better yet, I think would be to make the filling ahead of time and then spread it on the sheets, roll and bake. It is really not that time consuming to assemble, even if in a bit of a rush. Let me know how you like them!


----------



## Claire (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh, gee, would you bring these to a party I'm having?  No?  Oh, well, guess I'll have to try them myself.  They sound wonderful!!!


----------

